# iBlog 1.0



## collected (Apr 9, 2007)

*Arwgh*

*April 20th* - _Mmm_
[1:18pm]
*music:* _Over and Over_ - Three Days Grace

I saw my horse get a tube through his eyelid today, and I bet _youuu didn't_!

Okay, so, we had to get a tube put through his eye so we can put medicine in it. Yay?

We hauled him up to Chaparral (local vet), and four sedatives, many 'heated discussions' (they were really arguments, but apparently arguments are only politically correct if you call them heated discussions), a lacerated eyelid, much blood flowing from Lenardo's right eye, a near-blacking-out episode, a severe case of the chills, and almost $1,000 later, here I am.

Wonderful day, isn't it?
And now I lost my wallet... since my permit is in my wallet, I can't drive until I find it, and my parents have to drive me around everywhere. Fun times.

I'm going outside to ride my mom's crazy horse. He's learning to be a jumper and I'm the "lucky one" who gets to train him.

YAY?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Ugh - tube through the eyelid sounds delightful. Hopefully your horse will start feeling better soon. I'm in the same boat - mine has an abscess and strange skin problem. He looks really pathetic. :wink:


----------



## collected (Apr 9, 2007)

Mhmm ): Thanks! Ahh, health problems...
I hope your horse starts to feel better soon, too! 
Hahah, I know what you mean. We had to sedate him four times, and by the end of it his lip was drooping and he was drooling. Poor beast D:


----------



## collected (Apr 9, 2007)

*Four songs later*

*April 21st* - _Laskldjaslkdjas_
[8:06am]
*music:* _Cute Without The E_ - Taking Back Sunday 

Excuse the jumble of paragraphs and words down there... I'm kind of just going to type and type and not worry about what order it's in or how comprehensible it comes out.

My mom's horse is a master at cantering on the forehand, and, well, just doing everything else on the forehand, too.









Awkward stride? I think so.

But he is a fun little horse to ride. Considering I trained him from scratch from the time he was 3, this should be relatively easy. He's going to learn to use his haunches and keep himself on the bit and collect and extend and jumppp.

[ramble]
askdaskdj

jksdh.

(Because I can.)

I was looking through old pictures this morning, from like, 2005 (I would have been, what, 13 then? Seems weird.), man. Except they all seem a lot more recent than that. Like the time we found little tiny frogs out by the washrack after giving the horses all soap baths.



















And when we used to blind the neighbors (but you're not getting that story)









I'm not really going to be able to go anywhere for the next month or so, besides school, since Lenardo needs atropine, itraconazole, gentocin, and banamine every three hours. Sigh.

Maybe later I'll see if somebody is willing to take a video of Ty (mom's horse) under saddle. And I'll see if I can upload the video of Lenardo and me at the barn from before he got hurt, but last time I tried to upload it nothing happened. Ah well.

"*I'M NOT TOO NEGATIVE, YOU'RE JUST TOO POSITIVE.*" 
-my most cynical and pessimistic friend. 

I don't like Arizona, but the sunsets here are fantastic.










Since these posts are going to be more or less boring, I promise I'll include pictures in most of them. 
Unless, of course, I see my photos appearing elsewhere... Like I said in the first post, if you want to use one, go for it *as long as you ask me and I give you the okay.*

[/ramble]


----------



## collected (Apr 9, 2007)

*Hahahaerhereah*

*April 24th* - _Jumppps_
[7:33pm]
*music:* _This Is The End (For You My Friend)_ - Anti-flag

I'm not really up for this tonight...

(oh well.)

I rode Ty (mom's horse) tonight, Sasha came and we had a lesson. It went well considering Ty has been off of all work for six months until just last week. We jumped little stuff, worked on collecting and extending, all that jazz. Lots of new things to work on. It's amazing how fast you get out of shape.

Oops, my foot is asleep.

God, I'm tired. Mentally, I can't deal with this anymore. But at the same time, I desperately need more to do. My brain is hyperactive, it seems like, and whenever I don't have something to do, I imagine things up that blow everything out of proportion. I'm going nuts.

I can't do this anymore, so here's the photos and bye.

(2005)









I fall off of rocking horses occasionally:



























Oh, and I love this thing.








I saw it on the way to a show and took the picture and now it reminds me of things and times and people.

I'm always exhausted. I wish this would end.


----------

